# Nightime Bassin



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Got out for 4 hours last night with my son for some night fishing. Fished from around 7 PM till 11 PM. it was slow till around 10 and then the fish started feeding. We caught about a dozen, mostly around 13 or 14 inches, solid chunks. Here is a pic of the best last night, around 2 1/2 to 3 Lbs. Great night, clear, 70 degs, Bull frogs in full chorus and Night Herons mornfully calling back and forth. Got to love it.
Philly


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

nice fish mate !


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Beautiful fish, Phil. Brings back a lot of memories.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

OH YEAH! Future Lunker!!!! Ain't nothin better or more exciting then night fishing-Hey Phil any bats go after your lines or beavers slap their tails near you? Night time is different fo sho! Flatband


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

No beavers on the Island but plenty of Muskrats. Yeah, the Brown Bats are plentyful and were buzzing us. Nice night, got to love it. Put a nice finish on a day with friend shooting at our NY Metro group outing. I slept well last night.
Phillu


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Of course I must give this the nod. Whatcha chuckin'? I'm a 10' plastic worm kinda guy at night. All the girls like a big worm. Especially after sundown...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Buzz frogs,jitter bugs, spinner baits OH YA!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

treefork said:


> Buzz frogs,jitter bugs, spinner baits OH YA!


Mostly fish 4" Black Senco's on a Circle hook, they just can't resist them. They hear the loud plop when it hitsthe water and come running. If they don't pick it up in the first 10 feet of the lift and drop retrieve, reel it in and cast again to another spot. Also 6" Zoom trick worms on the same hook.
Philly


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I fish a Basstrix like that sometimes. Only I hook 'em in the nose.
Try a huge black or purple worm one night. The water snakes are active after dark, that's why I throw it.
I'm a saltwater guide these days, bassing is what I did as a kid. EVERYDAY! 
Now I am a snook man... They eat bass!
I still do a little "drive by" here and there. Mostly 'cause there's so many goof courses. I like to sneak on and bust a few lunkers, 'til the ranger gives me the boot.


----------

